# streamlined visa ( subclass 574)??



## bibs

I am planning to apply for a streamlined visa - 574 subclass as a Masters research student. . I followed the page in immi.gov.au and gathered all relevant information but I am still not clear about two things.
1) In the visa and fees section, the form 990 mentions that visa fee is_ nil_ for this subclass. Does this mean I do not have to pay anything while lodging my application? Or are there any side charges to the application fee?
2) The section says that the visa allows a student to bring his/her partner and family member also. Does this mean my wife and kid can come to Aus under my visa? Or do i need to apply for a "dependent visa" on their behalf? 
Please let me know.. And if any of you have had succeeded in being a grantee of this svisa, as a research/doctoral student, again please let me know..


----------



## markier87

Hi @bibs

I'm also of the same situation and I would like to ask if how was your application? I do hope it was successful. And maybe you can share more about the whole process?

Thanks!


----------



## connaust

If it says nil, it is nil  You include your dependents on your visa, whether they accompany you or not.

Presently, as we speak several changes have been introduced or mooted for the student visa system, and as far as I know universities etc. are still being briefed.....


----------



## markier87

connaust said:


> If it says nil, it is nil  You include your dependents on your visa, whether they accompany you or not.
> 
> Presently, as we speak several changes have been introduced or mooted for the student visa system, and as far as I know universities etc. are still being briefed.....


But the nil part is only for the dependents. The main applicant still has to pay. That's how I saw the file from immig website. Please clarify. Thank you


----------



## HHanif

Can international students take up half load while studying as full time students?

Because the universities say that it is essential to complete the course within the specified duration and to register in full load.. i have heard otherwise from people who study there and have heard that you can take up half load as it is not an issue..any insight on this?


----------



## connaust

Of course the main applicant pays, but with all other questions, under SVP Streamlined Visa procesing, you need to ask the university directly and/or agent.

I am not suggesting they will know the answer to all questions, but nowadays Immigration Dept. is not that clear or helfpul....


----------



## aussie_

*Subclass 547*

Hello Everyone

I had applied for a Subclass 574 visa, along with ECOE on March 6. The case officer had asked for additional information, and I had provided the same by March 11. We've not yet heard back from the officer again.

Anyone in this group has any idea as to when we can expect our visa? I fall under assessment level 1.

Any info/experience is much appreciated.


----------



## jaspals

aussie_ said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I had applied for a Subclass 574 visa, along with ECOE on March 6. The case officer had asked for additional information, and I had provided the same by March 11. We've not yet heard back from the officer again.
> 
> Anyone in this group has any idea as to when we can expect our visa? I fall under assessment level 1.
> 
> Any info/experience is much appreciated.


Hi aussie

I have also applied for 574 visa in first week of march
till date no reponse from AHC

Thnak you


----------



## Aswarya Rai

*574 streamline*

I am also facing same problem .I applied via streamline for 574 . I am going to pursue PhD with full scholarship ! Applied on march 25 and got acknowledgement by requesting additional documents on march 30 from a case officer .I provided them .Till this date no reply from her side . I mailed and called several times .No reply !!!what shall I do . Did anybody get VISA ?How long it will take ?How can we contact our case officer ?


----------



## jcvarthi

Hi....even my case is also the same...got admission and full time scholarship. applied on 10th March and still waiting.


----------

